

Ask HN: What are the biggest untapped markets? - vishalzone2002


======
vishalzone2002
I just learned about a market called
CSR([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporate_social_responsibility](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporate_social_responsibility))

I could not find a clear big winner in this market.

------
dangrossman
Asteroid mining, stable silicon anodes for lithium batteries, laundry services
in India, and delivery robots to ride along in self-driving cars.

~~~
dennybritz
Delivery robots delivering delivery robots.

~~~
10dpd
A tautology no? Delivery robots.

